# What's the weapon you always wanted, but never got 'round to buying?



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

For me, it is this beauty... the American 180.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

One each of these.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Barret M82A1, 20 inch barrel.

https://barrett.net/firearms/model82a1/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A fully-functional tank.:tango_face_grin:



J/k.

In reality, I've been saving the egg money for a Winchester 1873 in 44-40. For no specific need other than I want one.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

FN P90. I am young so there is still time.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would love to own a twin Ma Deuce, . . . first choice, . . . a single on a tripod as second choice.

But would settle for an operational M60.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Simply speaking, a Walther stainless ppk/s.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Barret M82A1, 20 inch barrel.
> 
> https://barrett.net/firearms/model82a1/


Here you go....https://www.preppergunshop.com/barrett-m107a1-rifle-barrett-m107a1-20-inch-barrel-50-bmg-14556-brown They some what regularly have a 20" version that is about $3,000 less than this one.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

There's a couple

#1. M1Garand This is my more realistic wish, it may happen someday.
#2 H&K Mark23 SOCOM with suppressor and laser aiming module. Ever since I played my first round of Metal Gear Solid. Can't even justify the cost or the fact that there are many other pistols and SBRs that would fill the potential role far more effectively. Did I mention cost?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> What's the weapon you always wanted


All of them!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Minigun


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

A real German Luger, a finely engraved PPK with gold inlay, cheap enough I would buy them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm saving my pennies for one.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Colt Model 1851 in .36 caliber. My Dad had one when I was a little kid, but sold it.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

In the very early 1990's I stopped in at a gun shop and handled a Browning BDM. The gun fit my hand like it was designed just for me me. The trigger needed a little help but I really liked the gun. Unfortunately I did not have the money to buy one, and when I did the slick willy assault weapon ban was in place and all you could find was models with 10 round mags. The gun was discontinued and that was that. Still, from time to time, I search the gun auction sites and think about buying one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> In the very early 1990's I stopped in at a gun shop and handled a Browning BDM. The gun fit my hand like it was designed just for me me. The trigger needed a little help but I really liked the gun. Unfortunately I did not have the money to buy one, and when I did the slick willy assault weapon ban was in place and all you could find was models with 10 round mags. The gun was discontinued and that was that. Still, from time to time, I search the gun auction sites and think about buying one.
> 
> View attachment 80185


Screw slick willy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Any 50 cal. , minigun is my second choice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I want a lot of guns! But three that come to mind TODAY are;

View attachment 80233


Beretta 686 Sporting Clay Silver Pigeon

View attachment 80241


Marlin 1895 Big Loop in 45-70

View attachment 80249


STI DVC Limited


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Screw slick willy.


That's why I didn't buy one with 10 round mags.

That's also why I traded off every single full capacity mag our department owned for mags marked "restricted for LEO or Gov't only". Flooded the local market and kept prices reasonable.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Dan Wesson 445 SuperMagnum
40. THE 445 SUPERMAG

Uberti Schofield No.2 45LC
https://www.ubertireplicas.com/product/1875-schofield-2-mod/

economics; the only reason


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To keep this based in reality rather than total fantasy, one firearm I always wanted was a semi auto version of the US Model 1918 Browning Automatic Rifle.
For real gun porn, feast your eyes on this https://www.oowinc.com/product/1918a3-slr/ :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To keep this based in reality rather than total fantasy, one firearm I always wanted was a semi auto version of the US Model 1918 Browning Automatic Rifle.
> For real gun porn, feast your eyes on this https://www.oowinc.com/product/1918a3-slr/ :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


Nothing wrong with a BIT of fantasy LOL, so here's mine... a modified full-auto BAR formerly carried by the Barrow Gang.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> There's a couple
> 
> #1. M1Garand This is my more realistic wish, it may happen someday.
> #2 H&K Mark23 SOCOM with suppressor and laser aiming module. Ever since I played my first round of Metal Gear Solid. Can't even justify the cost or the fact that there are many other pistols and SBRs that would fill the potential role far more effectively. Did I mention cost?
> ...


NotTooProudToHide, . . . if I had the Garand, . . . I would be awful tempted to just up and give it to you.

M14 is a great rifle, . . . so is the 03-a3, . . . I even like the M16 and the M4.

If I had to use it or carry it, . . . or it's little sawed off brother the M1Carbine, . . . someone would have to issue it. Ain't getting any of my money for either one.

One of my happiest days in 'Nam, . . . Gunney handed me my M14, . . . and I gladly handed him the Garand I'd been issued earlier.

If I find a winning lottery ticket someplace, . . . worth over a mil, . . . I'll buy you one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Simply speaking, a Walther stainless ppk/s.


It can pinch the hand webbing for big handed folks. Sigs Dont do that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Nothing wrong with a BIT of fantasy LOL, so here's mine... a modified full-auto BAR formerly carried by the Barrow Gang.
> 
> View attachment 80257


An acquaintance of mine, thru the Vietnam Veterans of America, has all his papers in order and legally owns a WWII full auto BAR, a WWII Thompson, and from our era an M16A1 (real, select fire).
He has offered to let me shoot them, but I could never afford the ammo so I have never asked.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

4 guns I want. 

Steyr manllicher m9a1 TB

M1 Garand C sniper

Springfield 1903 A4 sniper

M14 sniper (M21)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I'm saving my pennies for one.
> View attachment 80161


Mind the little red button on the bottom of the gun.:tango_face_wink:

My unicorn is the FN F2000:








Purely a cry from my adolescent self, recalling the hours I spent as "Sam Fisher" playing the "Splinter Cell" series of games.
An F2000 and an FN FiveseveN, and I could take on the world, lol.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Mind the little red button on the bottom of the gun.:tango_face_wink:
> 
> My unicorn is the FN F2000:
> View attachment 80281
> ...


You and my son would get along fantastically. He owns both, . . . he'll bring em down to my range occasionally, . . . and I think the neighbors get antsy about all the lead flying, . . .

But, . . . we DO HAVE FUN.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Steyr AUG A1*
Or the copy
MSAR


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

6811 said:


> 4 guns I want.
> 
> Steyr manllicher m9a1 TB
> 
> ...


I have a Steyr C9A1. It's a great gun. My only gripe is the mag well or lack thereof. Not a slick gun for fast mag changes but it is an awesome shooter.

Gun Prime has them on sale right now BTW, $50 off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want a half finished nuke. I can then blackmail the US for big money for a couple generation.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Simple,we have most of what we want.I would like to have a SIG P226.don't really have any full size 9mm's.except my ancient Star Firestar plus 13 with several modded Beretta 92 20 round mags.it feels like a full size pistol though.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> I have a Steyr C9A1. It's a great gun. My only gripe is the mag well or lack thereof. Not a slick gun for fast mag changes but it is an awesome shooter.
> 
> Gun Prime has them on sale right now BTW, $50 off.


I want the one that holds 15 rounds with threaded barrel


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd like to have a Steyr Scout in .308 and a Steyr pistol in 9mm. Also would like to have a PTR.


----------

